# T-Jet Armature Identification



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Does someone know of articles to help ID T-Jet arms?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Here is the motor break down 
Red tip gold or red wire -------- 14.0 - 14.5 ohms ( stock magnatraction )
Red tip green wire ---------------6.0 ohms ( stock Wildones or Tuffones )
Green tip gold or green wire -----6.0 ohms ( green wire motors are stock non mag )
Blue tip "drag" motor ------------7.5 - 8.0 ohms ( 4 gear drag hop-up motor)
Grey tip green wire----------------15.5 - 16.5ohms ( this was a hot stock 
motor, these motors 
were sold only on the card )
Grey tip green wire------------------6.0ohm ( these also came in the early Tuffones )
Grey tip "rainbow" or "christmas tree" motor -------18.5 - 22.5 ohms ( early 
stock tjet solid rivet chassis )
Grey tip gold or red wire ----------- 15.5 - 19.0 ohms ( standard stock tjet 
chassis )
Black tip quad gold wire--------------4.3 ohms ( stock Super II chassis )
These motors were not mixed and matched with different chassis from factory.
This is how they break down as far as what motor came with what chassis.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow, great list!! 
Do you have a similar list for Magnatractions?


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Thanks AL, great reference info!! :thumbsup:


----------

